#ubuntu-zh 2016-02-17
<wuwenjie> ？
#ubuntu-zh 2018-02-12
<higher136> ┬┬─┐┌─┐ ┌─┐┬ ┬┌─┐┌─┐┬─┐┌┐┌┌─┐┌┬┐┌─┐ ┌─┐┬─┐┌─┐
<higher136> │├┬┘│   └─┐│ │├─┘├┤ ├┬┘│││├┤  │ └─┐ │ │├┬┘│ ┬
<higher136> ┴┴└─└─┘o└─┘└─┘┴  └─┘┴└─┘└┘└─┘ ┴ └─┘o└─┘┴└─└─┘
<higher136> ubuntulog2
#ubuntu-zh 2020-02-14
<u0_a190> hi
<u0_a190> 有人吗
